# First post and hospital appointment tomorrow.



## mouse500 (May 18, 2007)

Dear FF,
           love and best wishes to everyone who posts on this site. I know many people feel lost like I do. My husband and I have a hospital appointment tomorrow and can ask to be referred to a fertility clinic. We've had 1 pregnancy in 3+ yrs of TTC for which I am thankful. M/C was horrible but I felt a little bit of hope that we might become parents. I've worried lots about my FSH levels. I just don't know how I would cope with treatment or what it might be if we do ask for a referal. As I said I feel lost.

Thanks for listening.

LittleAgouti


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Little Agouti

Welcome to FF & I just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck and   for your appointment tomorrow.

Whatever the outcome, the lovely ladies on FF will be able to offer advice and support you.  It's much more hard to feel lost or alone when you are talking with other people who are just like you.

So, good luck for tomorrow honey.
XXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

littleagouti - hello, i understand hunny  . just take it one step at a time, im in the middle of my first ivf and i still dont think its happening to me! i am complete wuss but have managed ok with it so far, you do whatever is necessary to achieve your goal you find strength from somewhere i promise  

Fertility friends is great, it has been amazing for me has helped me so much, the girls on here are so good, and any worries you have you can normally get answers for  

good luck 2moro. if you can get preg once then theres a good chance you can again isnt there, keep strong


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi there - pretty much ditto what everyone else has said so far.  You've got pregnant once, although it ended sadly, really sorry to hear  , but that's got to be a positive sign  .  Bestest of luck tomorrow    .  Lots of love Katherine xx


----------



## mouse500 (May 18, 2007)

Hi Folks (Julie, Avon Queen and KJM),
                                                  you all said just the right things for me yesterday to get me to a better place. We saw the consultant today and she was really sensitive about having M/C last year. Plus following the thread started by Foxy32 on bleeding before your period I told her that this happens to me.

Our doctor didn't dismiss this as normal. She said my hormones might 'in some way' be 'sub optimal' in the second half of my cycle.

So her suggestion for a next step is to retest my FSH and TSH (Thyroid). Confirm these are both still stable. Then to try a few cycles with Clomid. Our infertility problems still fall in to the 'unexplained' category and using Clomid might just increase our chances.

I like that the doctor we've been seeing is a realist and is honest that treating fertility issues isn't anywhere close to an exact science.

Anyway, these steps are ones that I can feel positive about.

Thanks again,

Little Agouti 

PS I also hit the eggy bread and tomato sauce last night but it was your posts that helped the most.


----------



## Katherine 3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Little Agouti - so pleased you had a good chat today and that all sounds really positive  you've got to start somewhere.  And that's great that they're going to test you for all the right things.  My next door neighbour had clomid for her first little one and it happened really quickly for her.  She then got pregnant with second one with no help at all     

Keep us updated won't you!  Eggy bread, love it!  You've given me a real craving for it now!!  Stay positive and here's a little angel to watch over you .

Lots of love Katherine xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Really glad it went OK hun, and you're feeling better about things. XXXX


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Little Agouti, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of your loss  .
Glad today's consultation went ok and you have a considerate and througough consultant behind you.

Here's a few links you might want to check out while you are on FF:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

welcome to the thread

Here is the link for those who have had a m/c and trying again

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0
L x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

littleagouti

ah eggy bread and tomato sauce, never tried that might have to give it a go!  

glad you are feeling bit brighter   if there is anything at all i can help with im on here all the time, or even if you want a good old moan   

miscarriage is so hard to cope with it takes time   i felt very weak especially emotionally after mine, and i promise you that you will get stronger, you do what you need to do, you have strength you dont even know is there. trust me you do   Just keep pushing and give yourself a break/as much time as you need to grieve  

you arent lost now you have us


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Littleagouti,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site   I am sorry to hear of everything you have been through.  This is a great place for support and information.

Emma
x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi littleagouti and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of support and advice.

I wanted to wish you loads of luck for the future and be sure to check the links out that have been left.

Kate xx​


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad the hospital appt was so positive and that you are getting the support that you need.

Sure clomid will work its magic - I have unexplained fertility and had to take 1/4 dose of Clomid for my IUI as I responded too much to full dose.

Good luck with your tests, I hope that they can help you further.

Take care, Emma x


----------

